# Looking for tales from the crypt have yourself a scary little christmas



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys i'm looking for the tales from the crypt have yourself a scary little christmas, is this oop? Does anyone have a link or copy they would be willing to get to me? Thank you in advance for any help offered.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Amazon.com: Tales From the Crypt: Have Yourself a Scary Little Christmas: Teddy Keresztes: Music

Vinnie Rattolle's: Have Yourself a Scary Little Christmas...

Vinnie Rattolle's: It's Christmas, boils and ghouls


search and ye shall have ( free no less -     )


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for that boogieman, very nice of you to find this for me.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Haha I have this CD

It's so freaking morbid! Even for me!


----------

